# Discussion: Is waxing a thing of the past?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Been thinking about this a lot of late; with the introduction of glass coatings and today's hi-tech sealants on the market why do people still bother with wax?

In my opinion the durability and looks of today's 'modern' coatings far out way the look of any boutique wax (that goes for the big hitter's Zymol, Swissvax etc) .... for instance; GTechniq C1/C2 applied to a fully corrected car looks amazing and has the added bonus of longevity.

I no longer use any wax in my details, simply because I feel the finish degrades too quickly with daily use.

So do you think that wax in modern day detailing is dead in the water? What's your opinion on this?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

After having quite a few discussion usually about winter tijme waxing is definitely not a thing of the past I know I hate the idea of a Hi-tech sealant like C1 on my car.

It's like a coat of Lacquer and have no desire to have it on my car. 

The likes of Z2/Z5 can live quite happily in the world of waxes and vice versa for waxes out there.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

No I believe with the right wax it can enhance the appearance of your paintwork as well as protect it along with sealants as extra protection. I also like the look of the beading effects from particular waxes.

Also pre winter I would always apply 2-3 layers of collinite 476 for some protection from all the crap on the roads!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

They are for me...

:wave:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

TSC-DETAILING said:


> So do you think that wax in modern day detailing is dead in the water?


For the professional with customers who don't know any different, I'd guess
that it's dying pretty quickly. For the hobbyist like myself, I'm not struck on
the glassiness of these finishes and there's something very therapeutic about
applying a wax that provides a warmer finish. If it came to the point where
the _only_ bit to detailing was a very quick bucket wash, then I'd give it up 
and to the devil with swirls...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> I'm not struck on
> the glassiness of these finishes and there's something very therapeutic about
> applying a wax that provides a warmer finish. If it came to the point where
> the _only_ bit to detailing was a very quick bucket wash, then I'd give it up
> and to the devil with swirls...


Couldn't agree more. I enjoy the process of reapplying wax every 6 weeks or so (in the summer at least) and also prefer the less clinical finish of a non-synthetic wax.

For those short on time or inclination, then by all means enjoy your sealants :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> For the professional with customers who don't know any different, I'd guess
> that it's dying pretty quickly. For the hobbyist like myself, I'm not struck on
> the glassiness of these finishes and there's something very therapeutic about
> applying a wax that provides a warmer finish. If it came to the point where
> ...


I agree with the therapeutic side of waxing, but I feel that the modern coatings can offer so much more in terms of looks, durability, UV protection to name a few ...


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Once my wax runs out ill swap over to the new sealent types. that will be a while though as I got two pots of HD Wax when the bogof was on at halfords...


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> They are for me...
> 
> :wave:


Me too. In fact I am thinking about selling my waxes on here.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i will still always wax in the summer, i enjoy it...

but these nano products, especially wolfs body wrap, are far better than any wax... plus they are pretty well priced! if i was doing a customers car i would want the best LSP, and that is now not a wax


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I need to try some sealants, especially these new ceramic type things....


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

No definately not. They said this when clearcoats came out and then again when polymer sealant type products started to appear. 

Waxes will never die out for the simple reason they are a sacrificial layer that can be applied with such ease. I would never be satisfied with one of these glass coatings on its own. Id find myself treating it like the clearcoat and trying to protect it with a wax.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> No definately not. They said this when clearcoats came out and then again when polymer sealant type products started to appear.
> 
> Waxes will never die out for the simple reason they are a sacrificial layer that can be applied with such ease. I would never be satisfied with one of these glass coatings on its own. Id find myself treating it like the clearcoat and trying to protect it with a wax.


i have done the very same after applying c1 to my own car i now treat it as normal and apply lsp's to it after becomming bored of not applying anything to the car .


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a relative newcomer to detailing, in the past my cars have been treated with products available from the like of Halfords etc., because in those days I knew no better. When I joined DW, I spent considerable time researching protection for my new VW which until then had only the protection with which it left the dealer.

I decided fairly early on that I wanted to use a sealant rather than wax, largely because as part of my medical condition I have problems with my hands and thus didn't want to have to apply treatment to the car more often than I had to.

My research narrowed things now to two product ranges:


Werkstat
GTechniq
I decided on GTechniq for two reasons:


Level of protection afforded and longevity of that protection
The product range available
I have no doubt that Werkstat products are excellent and would protect my car equally well, but I opted for GTechniq on grounds of the product system, ease of application, variety of their product range and the fantastic customer support.

Having now lived with GTechniq products for a couple of months, I am delighted with the products, but I'm sure I'd have been equally pleased with those from Werkstat. Given the option, I would make exactly the same decision again.

It must be born in mind that there are different types of sealant, not all are as permanent as some of the lacquer-type products which are gaining popularity now which from reading this thread seem to be putting some people off. Some sealants are easily removable and are very user-friendly.


----------



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

What is the best liquid sealant of your choice?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> No definately not. They said this when clearcoats came out and then again when polymer sealant type products started to appear.
> 
> Waxes will never die out for the simple reason they are a sacrificial layer that can be applied with such ease. I would never be satisfied with one of these glass coatings on its own. Id find myself treating it like the clearcoat and trying to protect it with a wax.


I was just about to say the same after reading your opening statement


----------



## Jinksy. (Jun 30, 2010)

Personally enjoy updating a layer of wax already on the car, if i wanted something that will last months it takes the fun out of detailing the car..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

No I love wax will always put a coat over a sealant as I love the finish of a wax over a sealant :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If it dies out then the the whole detailing community will die with it. How can you talk about your vehicle or what you have done to it when you dont need to?
The whole nano sides of things is more for those that dont have time nor interest in the fun behind trying new waxes and the more important thing of having quality time with the car that they so much love. Waxes are here to stay imo and will be continue with all the die hard detail buddys out there. The only main sealants I use now are jetseal and the Zaino system. I do offer Permanon but tbh. ive not had a sniff of a sale and never had 1 single client inquire or want a nano coating.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

eurodriver said:


> What is the best liquid sealant of your choice?


have'nt you just put a thread up asking that? lol


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I think sealents are suited for wheels where you need something that will last. All that tar, brake dust and general crud where a wax might not last as long.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Reading the views of many of you here just goes to convince me that I don't nor ever will have true OCD. I like keeping my car clean, doing a good job and enjoying the end result, but the process for me is just a means to an end. I don't see any point in waxing for the sake of waxing - but that's just me.

Runs, ducks ... ... ... dives for cover


----------



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> have'nt you just put a thread up asking that? lol


lol maaaaaaybe  trying to get a quick answer hehe


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

apmaman said:


> I think sealants are suited for wheels where you need something that will last. All that tar, brake dust and general crud where a wax might not last as long.


Very true, I really don't like the look of Jetseal on my paintwork, but on my refurbed wheels it comes into its own, and is well worth the money.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use zaino now, and still get to go over my car after every wash with z6 and z8...

Don't see how this can be or should be treated any differently than the "joys" of a wax....

For me, it's easier...simple.

Then every few months I top up the z2 layers...again much the same as the "joys" of a wax....

I don't think I will every move up (or down) depending on your views to the nano types that protect the car for aaaages....as much like the 'waxers' are saying, it's nice to put a layer on the car after a wash....

Some people use wax, some can use sealants...same "joy" to be had in the process though?????

:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

TSC-DETAILING said:


> So do you think that wax in modern day detailing is dead in the water? What's your opinion on this?


I think you need to separate out the technical element from the human element really.

Technically I suspect the science would tell you that a sealant is superior to a wax, however some people prefer the look of a wax to a sealant.

I think the biggest factor is simply that some people like to wax their car every couple of weeks, it's a past-time, a hobby, a way of getting some fresh air or peace and quiet from the rest of the household and so on.

I'd liken it to watches in that a £10 Casio will tell the time far more accurately than a £1000 watch, but you'll see no shortage of people buying £1000 watches for no other reason than that they like watches, and they can afford to do so.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I use zaino now, and still get to go over my car after every wash with z6 and z8...
> 
> Don't see how this can be or should be treated any differently than the "joys" of a wax....
> 
> ...


Or you can use both :thumb: and a few layers of v7 :lol:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Generally I'm a liquid sealant fan, but I think there's a healthy place for both sealants and waxes in any hobbyists collection. I'm assuming that many enthusiasts are going to play with LSP treatments for the (slight - Its nearly all in the prep guv!) difference in finish. Just whatever floats your boat. I personally get the same pleasure giving the car a wipe down with Z6, Z8 or now V7 as opposed to topping up a paste wax. It still gives the just waxed / sealed look but is MUCH quicker. Personally I quite like the idea of having a modest collection of carefully chosen LSP's for appropriate circumstances, say long life sealants for friends cars etc, and a couple of LSP choices for when the mood strikes to change. No monumental cabinets overflowing with hundreds of LSP's here 

But if I were detailing professionally I think long lasting nano sealants would be king. Simply to allow the greatest protection possible for the customers cars, knowing that they have been sold the longest lasting treatment currently available.

I'm thinking of trying a wax and a glaze over the summer (I KNOW!) even though I don't need to, having Zaino, FK1000P, Collinite 845 and now Chemical Guys Blacklight at my disposal! Just fancy a change every now and then. I can so I will 

That typed, after this last winter, I'm also very tempted by a Wolf's Bodywrap, Gtechniq or a Nanolex type coating for our Passat behemouth that sits outside twenty four seven.  Just to make life easier during the hibernation months....
:detailer:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

For me the most important factor is looks. Beading and durability come second. If a product improves the looks, of course this is a subjective thing, then I'll use it. I haven't had much experience with sealants but the first time I used Blackfire Wet Diamond I knew the future for me was sealants. Wet Diamond added to the appearance in the way no other wax I've used came close to. I'll still reapply this sealant every 3 to 4 months because a fresh layer of sealant still looks better than a 3 month old layer.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> If it dies out then the the whole detailing community will die with it. How can you talk about your vehicle or what you have done to it when you dont need to?
> The whole nano sides of things is more for those that dont have time nor interest in the fun behind trying new waxes and the more important thing of having quality time with the car that they so much love. Waxes are here to stay imo and will be continue with all the die hard detail buddys out there. The only main sealants I use now are jetseal and the Zaino system. I do offer Permanon but tbh. ive not had a sniff of a sale and never had 1 single client inquire or want a nano coating.


Agree - we'll all then be on a website > www.is-it-dirty-yet.com

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Apologies - Double post - chuffing internet speed :wall:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You must be crazy if you think wax is a thing on the past, as a detailing company you would be shocked at how many people want wax rather than sealant when they come to us, and when it comes to up grades on LSPs wax out sells the sealant option by 80% and the price is the same.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I think most of us like the process of detailing. I would feel like the job was half done if I didn't have wax to put on afterwards.

Long term sealants, while having there place, don't give you the opportunity to get out in the sunshine and get a nice fresh coat of wax on the motor if that is your preference:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll be sticking with waxes, I like that fact that I can spend time going over my car adding layers of wax (in the case of Vics Concours, I like applying by hand  lol) It's relaxing and a chance to spend time by myself. Although if I don't have the time/desire to add wax layers, I could add a QD/Spray Sealant type product, like Red Mist (but want to try Z8 and V7)

But tbh, some of these sealants seem a little fussy to me. Albeit I don't want a sealant so haven't looked into them but.

Take Gtech C2 isn't it something like if you mix it, you have to use it or else it crystalises or something? Zaino and the whole ZFX thing, to me is just a faff, I know you don't have to use ZFX, but if your going to use something you may aswel use the best.

Wax, simples get it out the tin, apply and buff off lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ant_s said:


> I'll be sticking with waxes, I like that fact that I can spend time going over my car adding layers of wax
> 
> It's relaxing and a chance to spend time by myself.
> 
> ...


All the things you mentioned are the exact same for a sealant though 

spending time with car - check
Layers - check
relaxing - check
spending time alone - check
QD spray etc - check

as for the zaino system...... Zaino z2, few drops of zfx, squeeze out the tube apply and buff...hardly a faff!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

> In my opinion the durability and looks of today's 'modern' coatings far out way the look of any boutique wax (that goes for the big hitter's Zymol, Swissvax etc) .... for instance; GTechniq C1/C2 applied to a fully corrected car looks amazing and has the added bonus of longevity.


All due, I've just cracked out my first pot of Zymol ever (only Carbon, nothing too exotic) and it solved the arguement going on in my head regarding sealant/waxes. It has made me realise if I want a sterile finish, go for a sealant, for my own car however, I want wax, every time...... My personal choice, for my personal car


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I use zaino now, and still get to go over my car after every wash with z6 and z8...
> 
> Don't see how this can be or should be treated any differently than the "joys" of a wax....
> 
> ...


having posted earlier in the thread denouncing sealent over wax,id like chime to agree with this to an extent,i use a lot of zaino for various cars and to be honest i was more refering to long term sealents like the nano types for example as being a product that would remove the joys of applying lsp.

Zaino i would agree can still be treated in the same way as a good waxing session as plenty layers = super shiny so to me applying z2 for example every month or so would be good for protection and great for glossy paint

layering nano sealents would be ,i guess pointless ,so again this would ,as i found out myself, remove the joys of detailing with regard to regular lsp sessions over the summer.

This isnt to detract from the benefits of products like wolfs/g-techniq etc as they are formidable in what they do.

Thats the end of my ramble hope it makes sense:lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I was a die hard sealant user due to having silver paint on my last and current car.

I thought nothing could top Zaino. Z5-PRO x3, Z2-PRO x3, Z-CS x2. You think adding Z-FX is a farse then doing that is unreal, 4 days it took. But the results spoke for themselves. 

Then on here I got a chance to buy 4oz of Vintage for £300 something. Washed the car with fairy liquid, HD-Cleansed then applied a super thin coat of Vintage. The results were spectacular, easily equaled all the Zaino I had on. 

Now I have 4oz of Royale to try out this year. Really excited to trying it out although not really expecting the extra cost to 'shine through' as it were TBH.

For me then, wax is a time saver and one it bakes in the sun for a while and melts slightly it is just a beautiful thing. drool....

:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think waxes will die out or have had their time - maybe in a percentage of the professional market then yes.

If it was a pro (or hobbyist) doing a car that's likely to never be seen again then a nano-sealant would win hands down but if it's a regular client, a hobbyist doing their own car then wax has it's place as you're in a position to/or want to - be applying every so often


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Z5 Pro seems to do it for me - easy to apply and buff off, leaves a nice deep gloss, seems to protect very well, very cheap compared to "proper" waxes.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's easy to say Zaino but that imo isn't like the sealants that others are talking about, I even enjoy applting Z2 it's pretty similar to applying a wax. Other sealants like C2 leave me cold and feel like I have hardly done anything to the paint.

Waxing is just a great feeling. Z2 followed by some Celeste. Winner.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

thats what i was trying to say of sorts in post 37 Gally but i sort of meandered into talking gibberish ,lol


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

The only waxes I use are those that are supposedly 'engineered', the look stays good for long and doesn't degrade too quickly. I want to try AutoSmart WAX but I use and like Collinite 476S, AG HD Wax. Other than that, I use sealants like Carlack 68 LLS and also want to try Gtechniq C2 and FK1000P. 

The things I look for are:

1. Resistance to detergent.
2. Durability.
3. How strong the 'just applied' look stays.

The looks aren't too important and anyway my car is polished by machine and it always looks great with a sealant on. I don't go for the 'warm' sort of look. Just the cold, hard, almost artificial look if you like. That's just my personal preference.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Take Gtech C2 isn't it something like if you mix it, you have to use it or else it crystalises or something? Zaino and the whole ZFX thing, to me is just a faff, I know you don't have to use ZFX, but if your going to use something you may aswel use the best.


C2 concentrate is normally used straight from the bottle as a sealant and has a reasonably long shelf life, however C2 QD spray has only a 30-day shelf life, but that's not a problem as you need only mix up as much as you need to produce a 5-10% solution with de-ionised water, you only need about 20 ml or less to do the entire car and it only takes minutes - spray on, wipe off, Simples! Have you actually used any sealants - it doesn't sound like it?

I make no secret of the fact I've never used waxes - they just don't suit my needs for reasons I've previously covered - I probably never will. I'm certainly not going to criticise waxes because to be absolutely honest I just don't know enough about them - waxing and the need to apply fairly regularly just doesn't suit my physical restrictions.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well I for one won't be ditching my wax habit, especially now I am the proud owner of a brand new pot of Zymol Destiny!! :argie:

On a more relevant note, I think there is a place for both waxes and sealants in the hobbyists armour throughout the year, but I can see the practicalities for the pro's to use sealants; although to me the process of detailing a customers car can be finished off with a nice boutique wax for the grand finale. I don't think sealants would have the prestige in that case. 
Maybe more from a customers perspective though.....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I enjoy using both sealants and waxes. Sealants are easier to use, not as tempramental as a wax, especially in sun. Having said that nothing beats applying a good quality wax with your bare hands:thumb:

There is a place for both and I don't think waxes have had their day by any stretch of the imagination. Both offer different things, which keeps me very happy:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

robinho said:


> thats what i was trying to say of sorts in post 37 Gally but i sort of meandered into talking gibberish ,lol


Daily occurence for me, talking gibberish!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Having used a few new breeds of coating i personally dont think the finish a wax gives can be beaten , its about aesthetics to some people not nuclear protection which makes a poor finish look worse.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I use both. I always apply Opti Seal to most jobs, I will then wax if the customer wishes.

My car only has sealant and is a glassy look. I seal and wax her in door's car as a, it is better than mine. B, the green colour looks better waxed. But if I can't find time to top up her car with wax I know there is 2 costs of Opti Seal still doing it's job.

I have used C1 on plenty of customers cars, these are customers who want the best protection as they have no interest in cleaning.

I have other customers who would not entertain C1 or any sealant, they just want wax.

As a business owner I only give advice and usually carry out what the customer requests.

I would say 40% have sealant and 60% wax.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Could the Sealant/Wax split because of Wax being traditional?

Somewhat like guitar amplifiers, everyone prefers the old school Valve powered amps instead of Digital Solid State amps, even though the Digital amps give a perfect signal the old tech colours and distorts the guitars original sound it still wins in popularity.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Next time I do my Dad's car I'll use C1, G1 etc......it's just better suited to how he uses and abuses his car.

For me, I like the process of looking after my car and the way wax makes it look. I'll be using it for the foreseeable future


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

waxes will never be obsolete because they will always have a certain "stigma" if you will, even if sealants were 100x more effective, and longer lasting you would have a market for wax, 
- The 'oldschool' group who follow their known loves, like how there are still rodders in a hi-tech small car world  
- The 'niche' groups who would want something boutique or all natural over something synthetic, even bigger bonuses when it comes to applying by hand  
- Concourse entrants who want to be original, and have that natural glow and gloss compared to a super perfect shine. 

many more to choose from but too lazy to try to think. I will always be a wax guy, but I will enjoy sealants occasionally.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

alxg said:


> Well I for one won't be ditching my wax habit, especially now I am the proud owner of a brand new pot of Zymol Destiny!! :argie:


And I bet you can't wait to use it and get your car smelling of Marzipan


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I use Zaino on my dad's car as it takes a bit of a beating, when I get myself another car I'll be a wax man I think, maybe over winter I'll do a few layers of ZFX'd Z2 but I personally love using a wax.

I'd imagine for the pro's they might get more requests for sealants due to how long they last, but for us hobbiests, you can beat applying a layer of wax on a weekend in my opinion.


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

A case of " you say tomato I say tomato "
I personally have always used wax's because I'd never heard of sealants.

I remember my first pot of Johnson's Rally Wax way back in the seventies............... I could go on to wax lyrical about it for ever but I cant sealant lyrical about it


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I will be very much in the minority saying this but i find waxing the worst part of detailing, i find it boring and hate doing it. :tumbleweed:
But i do find putting on a coat of Werkstatt after a wash theraputic so go figure.
My biggest gripe with wax is that it attracts dust where sealant doesn't. My car stays cleaner far longer wearing a sealant than it does when wearing a wax.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

It really all comes down to the 'look' you want for your vehicle. For depth of shine, chroma (colour) and jetting (the so-called wet-look; then choose Carnauba wax. For a 'mirror-like' shine, high gloss and durability a polymer sealant would be your choice, although some detailer's feel it has a 'sterile' Saran™ Wrap appearance. Proper detailing relies on the correct preparation procedures and the correct methodology to obtain pristine results. Methodology and technique constitute 95%; the reasoning behind the choice of quality products is to eliminate any limiting factors, thus enabling you to place emphasis on technique used.

Wax coatings act as a sacrificial buffer between a paint surface and the elements; these coatings are gradually used up (hence sacrificial) and reach a point where they can no longer protect; when they reach this point they must be renewed. What provides the best protection against environmental damage to paint, which comes in a varied range of threats; acid rain, road salt, tree sap, hydrazine an extremely active acid that is found in jet fuel, industrial fallout, ultra violet radiation (UV-A and B) and other airborne contaminants are very detrimental to a vehicles paint film surface.

They are all forms of environmental contamination and given the right catalyst; reactivity (heat) plus moisture, they will become acidic. During this process the metal absorbs oxygen from the water and forms iron oxide (rust). Given the porosity of paint they permeate the paint matrix down to body metal.

_The latest nanotechnology coating or PPG CeramiClear™ Clear Coat although they are highly resistant to chemicals, detergents, scratches and ultra violet radiation (UV) will only offer limited resistance to acid etching from environmental contaminates_


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i love to wax my car,so will always do it.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

As others have said, I enjoy the process of waxing. I will try synthetic sealants, but will always have a place for Wax, especially on my own car where I enjoy taking the time out to put some wax down!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just starting to try sealants, however there will always be wax in my arsenal:thumb:


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

TOGWT said:


> ...hydrazine an extremely active acid that is found in jet fuel...[/I]


Considering I work right by an airport, sometimes in it, and I am parked right next to it, under a tree half the time  this would make alot of sense.

In the rainy periods, usually with ALOT of commercial, international and private jet activity, my wax struggles to last longer than a week... I've seen a double coat of 476 applied on a polished IPA'd surface gone in 4 days there, its shocking.

tree sap rain + whatever is in those jets taking off within metres of our heads etc. just harsh. I wonder what our lungs are like.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> hydrazine an extremely active acid that is found in jet fuel


Hydrazine (N2H4) is not an acid!



chrisw87 said:


> Considering I work right by an airport, sometimes in it, and I am parked right next to it, under a tree half the time  this would make alot of sense.
> 
> In the rainy periods, usually with ALOT of commercial, international and private jet activity, my wax struggles to last longer than a week... I've seen a double coat of 476 applied on a polished IPA'd surface gone in 4 days there, its shocking.
> 
> tree sap rain + whatever is in those jets taking off within metres of our heads etc. just harsh. I wonder what our lungs are like.


I'm pretty sure Jet A1 does not contain Hydrazine. Just the C9 - C12's, basically just kero.

I work in the power generation industry, and we used to use Hydrazine as an dissolved oxygen scavenger in the boiler feed water. It is very effective at this job, but it is highly toxic, and very unstable. Nasty s***! We use a dihydrazine now, which is much safer to use.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Is waxing a thing of the past?

Definately not! The nano sealants have been around for 15+ years now, if wax was going to die, it would have done it long ago.....

As for the glass plexin coatings, they are not mainstream, and cost *WAY* too much to be taken seriously.

Most see how sterile the sealants look then go back to wax. Seems to be either you love them, or hate them.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

TSC-DETAILING said:


> Been thinking about this a lot of late; with the introduction of glass coatings and today's hi-tech sealants on the market why do people still bother with wax?
> 
> In my opinion the durability and looks of today's 'modern' coatings far out way the look of any boutique wax (that goes for the big hitter's Zymol, Swissvax etc) .... for instance; GTechniq C1/C2 applied to a fully corrected car looks amazing and has the added bonus of longevity.
> 
> ...


totally agree with you. i dont use waxes either as the harsh aussie climate makes it pointless and too many waxes leave greasy finishes
read the text below my avatar

some waxes mute metallic flake


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

DW58 said:


> C2 concentrate is normally used straight from the bottle as a sealant and has a reasonably long shelf life, however C2 QD spray has only a 30-day shelf life, but that's not a problem as you need only mix up as much as you need to produce a 5-10% solution with de-ionised water, you only need about 20 ml or less to do the entire car and it only takes minutes - spray on, wipe off, Simples! *Have you actually used any sealants - it doesn't sound like it?*


Yeah, I've used Z-CS, Werkstat, Red Mist (although I wouldn't class that as a full on sealant) and FK1000P although that's a paste.

Werkstat couldn't touch the looks that Austintacious and Vics Concours have left on my car, but durabilty was better, but durability to me is very low on what I want. My car does a small amount of miles, and I never let the LSP wear.

Z-CS, felt me leaving distant and questioning whether I had actualy done anything to the paintwork and wheels, although application was good, and sheeting, I still prefer the look left by wax.

Red Mist, looks very good when layered over a wax imo, but I only use it as a top-up.

FK1000P, did not like the finish, did not like application, but liked durability, so thats for wheels and thats about it.


----------

